# Has anyone tried the "Dumping Syndrome Kit"?



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

I have seen this advertised and wondered if anyone had tried it. I have severe bile-dumping since my gallbladder was removed, and this is supposed to help. I'm sure there are others out there with this problem.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Alice I haven't heard of that kit, sorry.But have you tried the Calcium Carbonate supplements? Many w/o Gall Bladders have had their D firmed by using it.Here is a thread about it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764Also you might want to ask your Doc for a rx for a bile salt binder like Questran or Colestid. They are typically used to control any excess bile. And some folks' bodies have trouble taking over the function of the Gall Bladder.. which is to regulate bile used for digestion. When one has too much bile.. one can have D.All the bestBQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Clays have been used for Diarrhea (Kaopectate used to be a clay product until they switched the formula). Not sure if they've ever been shown to specifically bind bile.Prescription bile binding agents do help, and a lot of people here have good luck with Calcium supplements.I am concerned they may be using dumping syndrome differently than most medical people use it.Usually it is what happens to people after gastric bypass surgeryhttp://www.mayoclinic.com/health/dumping-syndrome/DS00715And if I have the site you are looking at, I'm not sure why they add bile to the product if it is supposed to be binding up the excess you already have? That sounds counter productive as well.http://www.gallbladderattack.com/products_...ndromekit.shtml


----------

